# Last Day



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

Here is a photo of my 13.5 yr. old golden making a retrieve on the last day of duck season. She got five retrieves that day. She has been my best hunting partner and a great dog to be with.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! I love seeing pics of our seniors still happy and enjoying life! That is an awesome shot of a dog who clearly loves what she does! I love her white face.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is an amazing photo! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Christemo (Feb 16, 2012)

That is an absolutely beautiful picture!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great shot of your beautiful sugar faced girl doing what she enjoys-love her spirit.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go, girlfriend!! Great picture!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

With the last week on the forum and so many losses, I was afraid to open this thread. Thanks so much for the beautiful picture of your girl having fun!! What a sweet face of a girl enjoying her life!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Way to go!! What a great picture.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE this picture! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

An absolutely beautiful photo of your girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I came back just to look at that photo again. I just love it. Bet you could submit it to a hunting magazine and get the cover!


----------

